# pos Stihl MS 201T



## benjo75 (Aug 31, 2016)

Was in the local stihl dealership about 3 years ago and the owner recommended I buy his last 200T He said the newer ones was having problems. My 020T was just fine but I bought it for a spare anyway. They serviced it and it sat in the bin of the bucket truck until this summer when my 020T started getting weak. I have been switching out between the new 200T and A 540XP this summer. Also when I tried to run the new 200T for the first time it wouldn't run. I had periodically started it and kept fresh gas in it. I took it in and the mechanic asked why I was trying to run it without an impulse line. I said because you sold it to me without one. I sure didn't remove it. They added an impulse line and it magically ran great. 

Less than 30 tanks of gas later the brand new and out of warranty 200T quits. Have to have another saw immediately so I give in and buy the 201 TCM and leave my saw to be checked out. 6 days later they call and ask If I want my saw torn apart and looked at. ????? Yes please. That's why its here in the first place. I didn't make a donation.

Today I get an call. I'm in the neighborhood so I stop by. Bad news. Crank bearings shot, crank broke, everything is broke and metal everywhere. Gladly fix it for $500. So I bring home a $700 box of parts.

I baby my saws. That's how I got 15 years out of my 020T That's how I regularly get 9 to 10 years out of 46 and 66. Stihl oil mixed perfectly. Constantly cleaning airfilters. The new 200T has hardly been used, never hung and jerked on, never dropped, never left out. Perfectly new saw. Shot! I was told crap happens and this time it happened to you. Chalk it up to a life lesson.

I believe I will.

I currently have 15 saws in my possession. All but 2 are Stihl. If this is the product that they want me to pay $700 for then I'll be switching brands very soon. I was told that they would keep an eye out for another one just like it so I could use mine for parts. Based on this particular saw I'm going to need several more to keep it running. When I paid $700 for this saw in good faith I really wasn't wanting a parts saw.

I know it's been 3 years and the warranty has conveniently ran out 35 months ago. I've heard about the newer Stihls being crap but this is ridiculous. Now I have a brand new, one week old 201 TCM that I was just told might quit tomorrow or it might last a lifetime. I don't think I want to roll those dice anymore on stihl. I'm about to have to upgrade my bigger saws and not sure where to head . I need 2 that will pull 36" bars. And 2 comparable to 460.

Rant over.


----------



## BuckmasterStumpGrinding (Aug 31, 2016)

I like echo the more I use them. They don't quite have the same power but they are built to last.


----------



## benjo75 (Aug 31, 2016)

I'm looking at Echo. Been hearing good things about them. Sorry about the title saying 201T. It's supposed to read 200T. I can't seem to change it. 

Update on my situation. I took my box of parts to a higher power with Stihl. He looked at it and decided the lower end is just fine. There is very little side play in the crank bearing. He showed me that they changed bearings in the 200T and the 201TCM and these bearings have minor side play. Just can't have up and down play. Which mine doesn't. He even took me in back and showed me new bearings for these saws and explained about the side play. 

The piston and jug is ruined. Come to find out, the 200T has an Achilles heel. The air filter cover. A piece of the inner lock tab that holds the air filter cover on had broken off and went in the engine. He says that they had warrantied so many of these that Stihl had to redo the design. He says Stihl recommends only cleaning the air filter when you notice a power difference. I had just cleaned my filters the day before. I clean all my filters periodically regardless of usage. That way some of my filters don't get overlooked. 

I'm told there is nothing I can do about this problem. It can happen again just as easy. He recommends not opening the filter unless necessary and possibly replacing the flat headed screw lock often. $5 screw lock is cheap insurance. You would think they would tell their dealers about this problem and also about the side play in the crank bearings. You shouldn't have to go to the factory to find this out. 

So it looks like my saw is fixable after all. Glad I didn't pay $500 for a total rebuild as was recommended. Piston, rings and jug and it will be running again. 

Anyone with the flathead screw lock should check the inner metal tabs that can break off and create havoc. Would have saved me some grief.


----------



## BC WetCoast (Sep 1, 2016)

You must be one of the last people around to have a new 200. Most here have long ago worn their 200's out and have moved on to the 201 and reminisce about the good old days when they still had a 200.

If you read enough threads on here, you'll see that if you get an Echo or Husky top handle, and you use it regularly and hard, you'll be soon hating life.


----------



## benjo75 (Sep 1, 2016)

I've heard good things about Echos. I've heard they're not as powerful but I wouldn't expect them to be. I have a pretty new Husky 540 XP. It is a good saw but it just doesn't seem to idle just right sometimes. I'm rebuilding the top end on the 200T. It's a brand new saw. The chain has been sharpened 2 times. But It's always going to be in the back of my mind that it could happen again at any time.


----------



## BC WetCoast (Sep 2, 2016)

Jeff had a number of Husky 540's for his 9 climbers. I think he got rid of them and switched back to Stihl.
There are lots of 'Echo's are crap" comments if you search the threads for them. The firewood guys like them, but they don't appear to have the longevity for the pros.


----------



## Conquistador3 (Sep 2, 2016)

Let's be clear here.
If you need a performing, highly durable *micro* top handle, Echo and Shindaiwa are hard to beat. 
If you need a larger top handle saw... that's tough out there. 
The Stihl MS200T was the standard by which commercial-grade top handle saws were judged, albeit those performances came at a price. Those things ate carburetors for breakfast and sometimes took a double helping of oil pump, cylinder gasket, crackshaft seals etc. In short it was a hot rod saw, trading reliability for performances, and like all hot rods it has a vibrant market and enthusiastic following to this day. 
Stihl designed the MS201T thinking professionals would like to trade performances for reliability but they were wrong. The 201T has developed a bad reputation not so much on account of poor reliability (I'll be incinerated but the 200T was worse) but because its performances are not up there with the old 200T. 
What I can tell you is my Stihl dealership has a whole shelf filled with 201T's, plus some in boxes and just cannot shift them. They have a brisk trade repairing 200T's for commercial customers but the new saw just doesn't sell.


----------



## TimberMcPherson (Sep 2, 2016)

We have put 2 years work on our shindaiwa and echo top handles. considering here they are half the cost of a ms201 and work great I cant fault them (I also have a little 260t that rocks)

I have 4 brand new in box ms200t's and dont think I will end up using them as the 360t's are working that great.


----------



## crotchclimber (Sep 3, 2016)

Time will tell if the 201TCM holds out. I've been using one since late last year and it's still running strong. The main issue I have with it is that it is unreliable to start hot unless I give it throttle. I used a T540XP for a while until it died after six months. C&P are shot it looks like. What a money pit of a saw. All our climbers are using 201TCM saws now that all the 201T saws have died or broken.


----------



## jefflovstrom (Sep 3, 2016)

Like crotchclimber said, same here.
So far so good with the 201TCM,
My biggest complaint is the weakness in the design of the handle, I have had two saws bump a branch at the handle and the plastics break, 
seems like the same handle they use on the MS192 crap,
I will let you know what the bill will be to replace the crappy handle.
Other than that, so far so good.
Jeff


----------



## 802climber (Sep 3, 2016)

I came into a nice 020t which is now my go to top handle. Also bought a brand new t540 last season and absolutely hate it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## treesmith (Sep 6, 2016)

jefflovstrom said:


> Like crotchclimber said, same here.
> So far so good with the 201TCM,
> My biggest complaint is the weakness in the design of the handle, I have had two saws bump a branch at the handle and the plastics break,
> seems like the same handle they use on the MS192 crap,
> ...


Handle change is easy, after a couple they take no time at all, the handle itself is even cheap (ish) in Oz

Just take a photo of all the linkages the first time 

Sent from my SM-G900I using Tapatalk


----------



## KenJax Tree (Sep 6, 2016)

BuckmasterStumpGrinding said:


> I like echo the more I use them. They don't quite have the same power but they are built to last.



In my experiance its been the opposite. It had power but wasn't built to last, i replaced the chain brake once and the plastic under the top handle twice in 6 months.


----------



## mcdc6 (Sep 7, 2016)

I would dare say that the storage of the saw for a few years whether it has been ran very little or hardly at all would be my first guess as to failure. Possibly not having enough oil in the crankcase from lack of usage then being stored would lead to corrosion, rusting of the bearings, pitting of metals. Especially if stored in the bucket truck. The inners of the saw are exposed to extreme humidity moving freely throughout the saw from the intake and exhaust ports. Just my two cents. Side note, my 200t's have been great. They still are running strong for years. Durable saws.


----------



## benjo75 (Sep 7, 2016)

Thanks for the input. It has sat in the truck for a while. But I also started it about every month and made a few cuts and kept fresh gas in it. And periodically used it for a tree. The chain has been sharpened about once. So it's new. I just got it back with a new top end. So I'm going to try it out tomorrow and see how it does. Should last a while if i can keep the tabs on the air filter from breaking off and going in the motor. Been using the 201 TCM for a couple weeks pretty hard. It's doing good. It's kind of a pain starting cold and it doesn't get near the fuel mileage that the 200 does. But other than that it's doing good for a new saw.


----------



## gorman (Sep 10, 2016)

crotchclimber said:


> Time will tell if the 201TCM holds out. I've been using one since late last year and it's still running strong. The main issue I have with it is that it is unreliable to start hot unless I give it throttle. I used a T540XP for a while until it died after six months. C&P are shot it looks like. What a money pit of a saw. All our climbers are using 201TCM saws now that all the 201T saws have died or broken.



Yea guy. Same here. When it's hot the thing won't start unless i throttle it. Otherwise it's 4-5 pulls consistently.


----------



## crotchclimber (Sep 12, 2016)

gorman said:


> Yea guy. Same here. When it's hot the thing won't start unless i throttle it. Otherwise it's 4-5 pulls consistently.


Good to know it's not just me. It always starts easily cold but when it's hot it needs throttle. Not very safe and wish it could be fixed. I wondered if it was something misprogrammed with the mtronic or if it's an inherent flaw with the saw.


----------



## gorman (Sep 14, 2016)

I have another gripe. On both my 201 and 201tc the case seal has a leak right near the dogs where the oil reservoir is. My 201tc is only about a year old.


----------



## Bruiser1 (May 19, 2018)

crotchclimber said:


> Time will tell if the 201TCM holds out. I've been using one since late last year and it's still running strong. The main issue I have with it is that it is unreliable to start hot unless I give it throttle. I used a T540XP for a while until it died after six months. C&P are shot it looks like. What a money pit of a saw. All our climbers are using 201TCM saws now that all the 201T saws have died or broken.


Just bought a 201tcm Have same problems when it's "HOT" seems to cut out when I rev and when I'm in the cut. I think they come from the factory to RICH ( This is their way of you not adjusting to lean so you fry the piston" I noticed around muffler exhaust a lot of buildup. I believe when I you go to rev up there's too much fuel in the carb and it cuts out. I'm going to the dealer and have put it on the diagnostics and see if it is RICH. Don't get me wrong I like my saw a little in the ROUGH but , not so much where it loads up and cuts out. I'll keep you posted.


----------



## benjo75 (May 22, 2018)

My 201 tcm seems to load up while idling for over about 5 seconds. As long as I'm continually cutting it does fine. If I let it idle for 5 seconds or more it bogs for about a second when I try to rev it up. Very annoying when you reach to make a cut and it falls on its face. Another great advancement from stihl.


----------



## tree MDS (May 27, 2018)

I’ve got four toppers in my truck, two 200 t’s and two 201 tcm’s, and they’re all giving me various difficulties. Choked out, oilers not working, blah, blah, blah. I feel like lining them all up and driving over them at 80.


----------



## Wood Doctor (Jul 11, 2018)

Just got in a Stihl 192T with about four years on it. The climber's belt clip tore out the entire bottom of the saw and weakened the case so that it sprays fuel all over the place. These belt clips are a trash and designed to break and fall apart.

The Echo CS330T and the old Echo CS340 and CS3400 clips are built much stronger and never break. Then Echo made the belt clips for the new CS355T about the same as the Stihl top handle saws. The Stihl belt clips remain weak and worse. I suspect Stihl top handle chain saw engineers have never climbed a tree with a top handle saw hanging alongside.


----------



## benjo75 (Jul 11, 2018)

They've never gassed up a saw either or they would go back to the regular filler caps. I've never had any trouble out of any of my top handle belt clips. I bought the 355T a couple of years ago and it's been a great saw. I'm currently trying to decide between the MS 150 or the CS 2511T.


----------



## TimberMcPherson (Aug 3, 2018)

benjo75 said:


> They've never gassed up a saw either or they would go back to the regular filler caps. I've never had any trouble out of any of my top handle belt clips. I bought the 355T a couple of years ago and it's been a great saw. I'm currently trying to decide between the MS 150 or the CS 2511T.



The 2511T is fantastic, I have had mine a year now and its been faultless.


----------



## Wood Doctor (Aug 3, 2018)

The latest Stihl 200T to arrive in my shop suffered from a broken annular buffer. Climbers break them so frequently that I have to keep several on hand. Whenever they do, about the only thing left holding the handle to the saw is the intake manifold boot. This one was ripped completely apart. Others have been cracked slightly but regardless, that shuts down the engine. Replacing the annular buffer is a snap, but replacing that intake manifold boot is a PITA.

A chunk of the tank housing bottom was also broken off. I guess climbers love to beat these saws up and don't seem to have much trouble doing it.


----------



## Brian55 (Aug 3, 2018)

TimberMcPherson said:


> The 2511T is fantastic, I have had mine a year now and its been faultless.


What chain are you running on your 2511T?


----------



## TimberMcPherson (Aug 6, 2018)

Brian55 said:


> What chain are you running on your 2511T?



I hear 1/4 works great on them, but im running 3/8. Mines got a 12 inch bar but I have brought another with a 10inch bar for the guys to try out


----------



## Ketchup (Aug 11, 2018)

A 201tcm with propper MM and timing advance will have more torque than a 200t and almost as much chain speed. They're pretty good saws once you learn their quirks. The 201tc's are also good. My daily climber and removal saw is a modded 201tc and it out performs all our other saws (with the occasional carb adjustment). 

I tore 3 200t's down this month for various old saw problems. These saws are 20 years old. The 200t is a great saw, but it's sun is setting. At least until the Chinese start producing clones in volume. 

That leaves us with a lot of 201t's. I came into tree work when 201's were new and everyone trash talked them. But that's what my boss put in my hand, so I learned how to use it and make it scream. Now the sprocket cover is half gone and the saw is so coated in grime that the labels are just unreadable crud spots.

But my boss now uses my saw instead of his personal 200t. It's just better. He also uses a CS 2511t and loves it. That's the future I suppose.


----------



## Wood Doctor (Aug 15, 2018)

Here's a new Stihl MS 201T complaint from a climber that uses his regularly. Apparently it smokes underneath when he shuts it off. Looks like bar oil is leaking somewhere and reaching the crankcase or muffler, both of which are hot enough to create the smoke. So, he watches smoke from the saw as he climbs down with the engine shut off.

Any idea what part(s) needs to be replaced to fix this problem?


----------



## Ketchup (Aug 15, 2018)

Make sure the fins are clean on the cylinder. The plastics around the clutch can melt and let more oil fly back onto the muffler. Sometimes turning down the oiler a little will cause less spray. The oiler could also be leaking at the tank exit or from the pump itself. 
Sometimes the crank seal will leak fuel, but the saw usually barely runs if that's happening. Tank leaks can also get on the muffler and cause smoke.


----------



## JohnnyBoy1986 (Sep 28, 2018)

Agree'd - pull the starter and bar covers off and ensure that the fins around the cylinder area are all nice and clean. Inspect the area around the muffler, look for melting plastic, etc.

I own and operate a small engine repair shop (non stihl dealer) in VA and 201s seem to be fine saws just cheaply constructed...their top handles, starter covers and fuel tanks are all weak spots for sure. Ive done 4 tanks alone since this January - one of them being for an arborist of over 30 years, said he climbed the tree, came down and went to put the saw away and noticed fuel leaking. From hanging at his sides and contacting the tree it cracked the units tank. All in all they just dont seem to be as rugged as the 200 was.


----------



## Ketchup (Sep 29, 2018)

The tank is definitely a weak point and the repair has a high price tag. The Mtronic are even more spendy when something breaks. The coil and carb are both over $100 from Stihl. The Solenoid alone is $60 at my dealer!

The 200t clone kits are now available if you would rather go that route.


----------



## tree MDS (Sep 30, 2018)

Wait,, what’s a 200t clone kit??


----------



## Ketchup (Sep 30, 2018)

Farmertec/hutzl makes a complete aftermarket parts kit. Basically a whole saw unassembled. It's definitely patent infringement chinese junk, but it's a whole 200t for $250. The verdict is still out on what parts will need subbed with OEM.


----------



## JohnnyBoy1986 (Oct 24, 2018)

Ive seen complete clone 460's and 660's - both were complete junk. The 660 was leaking oil - the port where the oil line fit was machined too large and the line would not seal. I felt bad for the owner...they bought it "brand new" from a guy for $800, didn't even realize it was a clone.


----------



## stihlman084 (Nov 28, 2018)

The 201s have potential but they will never be a 200


----------



## ClimbBothCoasts (Dec 3, 2018)

Been running a 201tcm almost 4 years heavy full time use, 1 spark plug, 1 air filter are the only things I had to replace , however the handle is junk plastic for sure , it took a light hit from the tip of some madrone twigs and I had to replace 2 of the throttle rods or whatever they are called, was easy enough to do though I think 20$ or so but now other areas of the handle are deteriorating and that hunk of plastic ain't cheap for the real deal.

My boss runs a 200t, has been for 5-6years and hasn't had any major problems it does currently need a new carb and muffler, he's probably going the Chinese route due to price, will come down to ground and file chain before using my 201tcm with razors on it


----------



## ClimbBothCoasts (Dec 3, 2018)

Almost forgot about the annular buffer had to get a new one about 3 months ago and it also bogs down or shuts off when going into a cut(usually at worst possible time) if I don't feather throttle in between cuts, which in my opinion is a serious safety issue. I do feel like my 201tcm is on its last good run though and due to carpal tunnel issues will have to be switching to a lighter, less powerful saw, either a shindaiwa/echo or ms 150, not sure yet.
I have cs-590 that I use for things that chainsaws shouldn't be used for and occasionally climb with, it's a beast, heavy but it takes serious abuse, fires on 2-3 pulls every time and destroys super hard madrone,myrtle, tan oak etc with a 20"bar full skip chain&sported muffler ...used a 193t for a while and wasn't impressed with the power-weight ratio so I'm leaning towards the 27ccecho


----------



## Ketchup (Dec 3, 2018)

ClimbBothCoasts said:


> Been running a 201tcm almost 4 years heavy full time use, 1 spark plug, 1 air filter are the only things I had to replace , however the handle is junk plastic for sure , it took a light hit from the tip of some madrone twigs and I had to replace 2 of the throttle rods or whatever they are called, was easy enough to do though I think 20$ or so but now other areas of the handle are deteriorating and that hunk of plastic ain't cheap for the real deal.
> 
> My boss runs a 200t, has been for 5-6years and hasn't had any major problems it does currently need a new carb and muffler, he's probably going the Chinese route due to price, will come down to ground and file chain before using my 201tcm with razors on it



The chinese muffler is fine, but the carb is junk. As far as I can tell the handle on the 200t and 201t are the same plastic. The AV is a little better on the 201t and can handle a little more abuse. Both saws benefit from a 5/8 hole in the muffler.
The 150t or 2511t are really nice, you should get one. The echo is great for limbing, the stihl for delicate pruning. Both do better with muffler mods and delimited carbs. The 2511t beats out the 193t. More durable, lighter (lots) and almost as powerful.


----------

